# Surf shark fishing combos??????



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

I have been vacationing to the Pensacola beach area and have always wanted to shark fish from the beach. I would really appreciate it if someone could give me info on rods, reels, and even the best baits. Thank you


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Baits: bonita, ladyfish, stingray, mullet, blue fish. Anything bloody.

Rigs: Usually people use senators. I prefer spinning reels. At least have 3-500yds of 40lb+ line. 3-6 ounce pyrimid weight depending on current/surf/and size bait. Then for leaders i use 150-250lb 6ft+ long leaders. For a reel I use either a 6/0 Penn Senator or Penn spinfisher V 8500. With my spinning reel i use an 8ft rod just make sure it has some back bone. Ususlly a senator will be on a 6ft rod rated 30-80#


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

What size sharks could that catch


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I forgot to mention hooks. But, i use 14/0 to 20/0 circle hooks. 
It all depends one what you want to catch. That setup will get you at max 7ft. Maybe 8 depending on your experience with shark fishing is. I use 65-80lb line. The more pressure you can put on him the quicker you can get him in and he wont take so much line out.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

So with the penn spinning reel you told me about I could land a pretty big shark or whatever takes the bait


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

If hes over 8 you will have a hell of a time.. if you dont get a shark it might end up being a big ol bull red.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Ok do you know if the fishing by the hotels on Pensacola beach is any good


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Fishing pensacola beach im sure is good everywhere. Fish near the pier if possible but not too close. Lopros advice is best on here. And have had a little taste of how he does it. So go off what he tells you. Im quite inexperienced in comparison to him.


----------

